# Article in Grazia - 20 August 2007



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello

Just read this article in Grazia, I'll type out as appears

Breaking News

The New 'Bespoke' IVF
Fresh hope for childless couples:
from next month they'll have access to a computer programme that individually tailors fertility drugs, meaning fewer side effects and - hurray! - more chance of getting pregnant

There's some good news for the 30,000 women who undergo IVF each year.  Thanks to a new invention, they'll soon receive drugs perfectly customised to their individual needs - meaning more chance of conceiving and fewer side effects.

In research, Dr Geoffrey Trew of London's Hammersmith Hospital discovered that more than 90 per cent of women currently undergoing fertility treatment are given the wrong dose of ovarian stimulating drugs.  In many cases, patients suffer ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, with side-effects including nausea, vomiting and severe bloating.  These high doses also reduce the chances of conception.  Dr Trew's 'dose calculator' uses a patient's age, body mass index, blood hormone levels and the number of eggs left in her ovaries to deliver bespoke treatment.  The calculations have had impressive results.  In trials, when 113 women were given the tailored dose, an average of 10 eggs were harvested from each: the ideal number for IVF treatment.  Most exciting of all, over 40% of those women became pregnant, compared with IVF's usual 25% success rate. 'Getting the dose right makes treatment much safer and more efficient and cost effective', says Dr Trew.  The dose calculator will be available from September to private and NHS patients under 35.  A program for the over 35's is in development.

Quote from me ' Yes, the 2ww is making me an insomniac' 'Hope you find this interesting'

'Good night'

Louj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW!
About time, the % sound good too

Thanks for finding this.

~Dizzi~


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

My friend at work has just given me this article - she ripped it out and was waving it at me excitedly! Quite rightly too, I am very excited myself!  

I have has a rollercoaster of emotions already this morning - felt fine when first got to work, then was very disheartened that the secretary at hospital I spoke to was rather grumpy at me and said it probably would be before the end of the year we would be seen to sign the papers - I thought / hoped we'd be having first ET by then! Then my friends waved this article at me and my hopes were lifted again as by the time we get anywhere it should have been implemented well n truly by then! 

I am happy again now. God, these mood swings are tiring!
  
H.xxx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.  

Nicky


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ooh thats MY consulant!!!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

your claim to fame!


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Wicked news


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Pants!!! 

I rang the clinic at our hospital we will be having the drugs and scans at (EC and ET at different hospital) to ask if they had heard about this article, and they haven't!! I have told them I am photocopying it and sending it to them so they can read up about it - tut - shame on them!  

H.x


----------

